# Neuer PC wird fällig ;)



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend liebe Buffies!

Ich hätt da eine Frage da ich absolut ahnungslos bin wenns um PC's geht.. =/

Ich bräuchte einen halbwegs brauchbaren Gaming-PC, und da sprang mir dieses Angebot ins Auge.
Will nur ca. 700 Euro ausgeben, und da wollte ich fragen ob der hier was ist.

also, für 680€

Intel Quad Core Q8400 mit 4x 2,66 Ghz
4GB DDR2-Ram
1 TB HDD/7200 SATA
ATI Radeon HD4670 1024 MB
Windows 7

ich denke das wären die wichtigsten Sachen und hoffe ihr könnt mir Rat geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achja, eine Frage noch... was ist der Unterschied bei einer GraKa mit 512 MB und 1024?


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2009)

_Der PC ist für den Preis mal echt scheisse..

Für ~700€ kriegst du sowas hier : 

>Ich editier es gleich rein<

_


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

Die blöde Sache ist ja... ich hab eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit auf Raten zu zahlen.


----------



## Mikroflame (29. Oktober 2009)

Wenn dann würde ich gleich Sparen bis du alles auf einmal bezahlen kannst.

Ein selbst zusammengestellter Rechner für 450&#8364; sollte sogar besser sein,als deiner.

Die 4670 hab ich zwar in meinem Lappy drinne,aber in einem PC würd ich schon was besseres einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

Hm... =/

weiß ja nich, wird echt schon Zeit.. mein jetziger is schon schrottreif...


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2009)

_Wieviel kannst du denn auf einen Schlag zahlen? Denn gerade bei Hardware lohnt sich das überhaupt nicht auf Raten zu zahlen.."Hardwareverfall" ist echt heftig.. :<_


----------



## Rethelion (29. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Der PC ist für den Preis mal echt scheisse..
> 
> Für ~700€ kriegst du sowas hier :
> 
> ...



Bissu immer gemein, einfach einen Thread zu reservieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber hast wirklich recht, der PC ist einfach überteuert.



Xeroxis schrieb:


> achja, eine Frage noch... was ist der Unterschied bei einer GraKa mit 512 MB und 1024?



Kann man pauschal nicht sagen, es hängt immer von der Grafikkarte ab. Eine Karte mit 1024MB kann gegen eine 256er Karte verlieren, wenn diese zu langsam läuft. Bei gewissen "Fachmärkten" werden so Kunden gewonnen, indem schlechte und langsame Karten mit viel Speicher ausgestattet werden; nur bringt der Speicher nichts wenn die GPU zu langsam ist.
Also immer den verbauten Chip vergleichen und nicht nach dem Speicher orientieren.


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

Auf einen Schlag.. Hm.. ca. 400...


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2009)

_Schreib doch zum Vergleich mal bitte deine jetztigen Teile heir rein - würde mich mal interessieren.. :-)_


----------



## eMJay (29. Oktober 2009)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> Die blöde Sache ist ja... ich hab eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit auf Raten zu zahlen.


Geh zu deiner Hausbank und sag den dass du dir was Kaufen musst was ca. 700 Euro kostet. Vllt. hast du ja glück....


----------



## Mikroflame (29. Oktober 2009)

Jup,ist halt eher eine typische anwerbung von ahnungslosen Kunden.

Viele denken sogar noch,eine Nvidia Geforce GT 7600 mit ganzen 1GB (!!!) Speicher wär sooo viel besser als eine GTX260 mit ja nur 768MB Speicher.


Wie gesagt,halt am besten noch paar Monaten durch. Ratenzahlung lohnt sich,wie Painschkes schon gesagt hat,garnicht. Bis du den Abgezahlt hast,kannste meist gleich wieder nen neuen Kaufen.


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

Der PC ist schon uralt... ca 6 oder 7 Jahre.
Ich sag's dir, die interessiern dich wirklich nicht ;D

WoW schaff ich mit ca. 15-20 FPS...^^


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2009)

_Also , ich würde es so machen - ist jetzt für ~400€ zusammengestellt und hat schon ordentlich Leistung - ich denk mal so wichtig ist ein super PC auch nicht um dafür extra einen Kredit o.ä aufzunehmen.. : 

Ich kann jetzt "nur" den Geizhals-Link posten da Hardwareversand grad offline ist bzw hängt - also rechne mit etwas unter oder über 400€..dafür kommt der PC aber zusammengebaut bei dir an : 

Geizhals-Link

_


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

Super, danke dir für die Mühe! =)

Hm.. was schafft denn dieser PC so, also was schaff ich noch halbwegs erträglich?
Mein jetziger kann CoD4 Modern Warfare nichtmal starten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2009)

_Der wird´s dir mit genügend FPS auf den Bildschirm knallen :-)

WoW ist kein Problem (natürlich nicht mit AA/AF und Schatten auf volle Pulle..) und sonst eigentlich..hm..alles gängige..(Crysis jetzt mal aussen vor gelassen..)

Ich poste das ganze nochmal inkl. Zusammenbau von Hardwareversand wenn die Seite wieder on ist..

_


----------



## Mikroflame (29. Oktober 2009)

Hm,was würdet ihr zu dem meinen?

Prozzesor :
AMD Athlon II X2 250 Box Sockel AM3 

Mainboard:
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770 

Ram:
4GB-Kit A-DATA Value DDR3 U-DIMM 1333 

Festplatte:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500gb

Graka:
XFX RADEON HD 5750 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT PCI-E 2.0 

Netzteil:
BE Quiet! Pure Power 430 Watt 

Gehäuse
Coolermaster Elite RC-333 schwarz, ohne Netzteil 

Laufwerk:
LG Electronics GH22LS50, SATA, schwarz, retail

Und Zusammenbau (20&#8364; bei Hardwareversand)

Und tja, Preis kann ich grad nicht sagen,da mein Hardwareversand mittendrin abgestürzt ist als ich runterscrollen wollte und die Seite nichtmehr aufgerufen wird.

Waren aber glaub ich etwa 470 euro


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

Echt toll , danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell könnt ich auch 500 Euro zahlen, aber ich denk mehr könnt ich nicht wirklich hergeben.
Naja, jedenfalls...

Wieso stellst du eigentlich für fremde Leute einen PC zusammen? Is' ja voll nett von dir! =D


----------



## painschkes (29. Oktober 2009)

_Langeweile..und ich hoffe immer das mich ein PC-Zusammensteller-Scout entdeckt und ich dann das große Geld damit mache..

..ne Spass..einfach nur die Langeweile :X_


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

;D Wow, toll dass es solche Menschen gibt die aus Langeweile PC's zusammenstellen... ^^


----------



## Falathrim (29. Oktober 2009)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> Wieso stellst du eigentlich für fremde Leute einen PC zusammen? Is' ja voll nett von dir! =D


Naja...bei WoW und so hast du Theorycrafter, denen das Spaß macht...uns machts Spaß, PCs zusammenzustellen und die optimale Hardware für den Preis zu finden ;D


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

=D Menschen gibts... erstaunlich!^^


----------



## Kyragan (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie heißts so schön?
Technik die begeisert. ;D


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

Gute Frage. Was würdet ihr denn zu dem von Mikroflame sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (29. Oktober 2009)

Btw,gerade nachgeschaut. Meiner kostet (Alle Bestpreise bei Geizhals) Summe aller Bestpreise: 433,34 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer. Dann würden noch 20&#8364; für Zusammenbau aufschlag kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

Macht nix, hört sich ja akzeptabel an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, sofern sonst niemand Einspruch einlegt, ich werde mir jenen kaufen den mir Mikroflame zusammengestellt hat.

=)

Danke!


----------



## Mikroflame (29. Oktober 2009)

Hm, warte lieber noch. Bin damit nicht so sehr vertraut wie Painschkes und co.. Die werden mich sicher noch außeinander nehmen ^^

Edit:
Dürft auch gerne was sagen,wenn nichts daran Auszusetzen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (29. Oktober 2009)

Hehe, klar ;D

Nagut, dann schaun wir mal ;D


----------



## Vaishyana (29. Oktober 2009)

Was kostet denn die Platte bei dir, Mikrofalme? Hab das auch nur kurz gesehen, da ich gerade raide aber die lässt sich bestimmt gegen eine Spinpoint F3 tauschen. Aber warte lieber noch auf eine Antwort.

Edit: Zum 2. denke ich, dass sie 5750 bei der CPU nicht ganza auf touren kommt. Kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Mikroflame (29. Oktober 2009)

Das billligste Angebot meiner Platte wär 71,21&#8364;. Aber glaube,es gebe bessere Alternativen. ^^

Edit:

Werde morgen dann owhl ne andere Alternative basteln. Gleich muss ich aber erstmal weg.

Wobei eigendlich immer die GPU der Flaschenhals ist,manchmal müsste man die GPU 4x Ausreitzen damit die CPU auf ihre vollen Kosten kommen würde. Glaube nicht das in dem fall die CPU das System bremst.

Edit2:

Ach damn,dachte gerade an Mainboard.
Festplatte kostete 38,20&#8364;


----------



## Vaishyana (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie viel speicher sollte die Festplatte denn haben ?


----------



## Xeroxis (31. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich denke ich werd' mir noch etwas Geld zusammenscheffeln und dann für ca. 650 Euro diesen hier kaufen, welchen Painschkes im Sticky empfiehlt =)

CPU : AMD Phenom II X4 940

Kühler : Arctic Freezer 64 Pro

Festplatte : Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB

Gehäuse : NXZT Beta Case

Netzteil : Xigmatek GoGreen 500W

Laufwerk : LG GH22LS50

Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

Grafikkarte : HD5850

RAM : 4GB G-Skill DDR2 1066MHz


----------



## Klos1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Damit hättest du was schönes, jo. Allerdings macht der 940er immo keinen Sinn, weil der 955 nur wenige Euro mehr kostet. Du könntest ja auch mal anfragen, ob du ne Anzahlung machen kannst und dann nur nen Teil finanzierst.


----------



## Xeroxis (31. Oktober 2009)

Hm... die nächste Frage.^^ 
wo sollte ich denn diesen PC zusammenstellen und zusammenbauen lassen? Alternate hat ja nicht alles zum Angebot ist mir aufgefallen.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne nur Hardwareversand, Alternate und glaub noch Mindfactory, die für dich zusammenbauen würden. Das billigste ist Hardwareversand. Wo du bestellst musst du wissen.
Bei Alternate geht genauso, aber kostet halt mehr. Müssen ja nicht exakt die Teile sein, die weiter oben aufgelistet wurden.


----------



## Xeroxis (31. Oktober 2009)

eh nicht exakt, aber die grafikkarte wär mir schon wichtig.. =D


Edit: Kanns sein dass es die HD 5850 noch nirgends gibt...?


----------



## Kyragan (31. Oktober 2009)

Nicht mehr, aktuell. Die Nachfrage ist einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Xeroxis (31. Oktober 2009)

Ah, okay. Kann ja noch ein wenig warten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (21. November 2009)

Hm.. da die HD 5850 auf alternate nicht zu bestellen, und generell auch etwas schwer zu finden ist, wollte ich mal fragen was ihr von der HD 5750 haltet?

http://www.alternate.at/html/pcbuilder/pro...JCXXV5&cn=1


----------



## Asoriel (21. November 2009)

von der Karte halte ich nicht viel.

Grund: Vollkommen überteuert. Die ist in etwa so stark wie eine HD4850, ein klein wenig stärker. Die Karte ist überhaupt nicht empfehlenswert, da viel zu wenig Leistung für den Preis geboten wird. Eine von der Leistung vergleichbare HD4770 gibts schon für 75€.
Die Karte ist mit jedem modernen Titel in anständigen Auflösungen überfordert.


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2009)

Würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Wenn, dann eine ATI5770, die in etwa so schnell ist, wie eine GTX260/4870, aber aufgrund von DirectX11 in kommenden Titeln noch ordentlich zulegen kann.
Oder halt mit was altem begnügen. Eine 4890 gibt es immo schon für ca. 150 Euro.

Was ich noch zum Rechner sagen möchte: Solltest du nun demnächst bestellen, würde ich inzwischen auf jedenfall zur neuen Plattform AM3 greifen, da der Preisunterschied von DD2 zu DDR3 kaum noch gegen ist. Das sind ca. 5 Euro Unterschied von einem CL5 PC2 8500 zu einen PC3 10666 CL7. Ein 955er ist gerade im Moment sogar 1 Euro billiger, als ein 940er. Und das Mainboard von Gigabyte kostet auch gerade mal noch ~14 Euro mehr. 

Von daher würde ich im Moment ganz klar zu 955er auf der AM3-Plattform tendieren, denn die paar Euro sollten den Braten auch nicht mehr fett machen.


----------



## Xeroxis (21. November 2009)

Ehm.. hehe, bin da relativ planlos. Kannst du mir bitte erklären was genau ich durch "AM3" ersetzen soll? ;D
Also eine ATI5770 ist dann relativ besser? Lassen sich sachen wie Modern Warfare, oder eventuell noch Modern Warfare 2 spielen? ;D Was denkst du?


----------



## Kyragan (21. November 2009)

AM3 bezeichnet die neuste Sockelgeneration von AMD.
Die derzeitigen Phenom II Modelle passen auf den älteren AM2-Sockel und auch auf den AM3. AM3 hat den Vorteil, dass die passenden Boards DDR3-RAM ansprechen können. Die AM2-Mainboards nehmen nur DDR2-Speicher auf.
DDR3 hat jedoch einige Performancevorteile und vor allem den Vorteil, dass er weiterentwickelt wird wogegen sich der DDR2-RAM im Auslaufstadium befindet. DDR3-RAM hat also vor allem im Falle einer späteren Aufrüstung den Vorteil der besseren Verfügbarkeit. Anbei sollte er sich auch besser für Overclocking eignen.
Was du also wechseln müsstest ist das Mainboard, dass du durch ein Board mit AM3-Sockel ersetzt und den RAM, wo du dir aktuellen DDR3-RAM raussuchst. Die CPU bleibt die gleiche, wobei ich der Empfehlung von Klos nachgehen würde und den Phenom II X4 940 durch einen stärkeren Phenom II X4 955 zu erstzen.


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2009)

CPU muss gewechselt werden. Du kannst keine AM2+ CPU in ein AM3-Mainboard setzen. Du kannst nur einen AM3-Prozzi in ein AM2+ Mainboard setzen, daß geht wiederum, allerdings natürlich nur unter Inkaufnahme der damit einhergehenden Einschränkungen, wie zum Beispiel nicht die volle Bandbreite von HTL.


----------



## Kyragan (21. November 2009)

Da war ja was... Abwärtskompatibilität vs. Aufwärtskompatibilität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (22. November 2009)

Also Mainboard, CPU und RAM gehören gewechselt?


----------



## Klos1 (22. November 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ja, aber musst du wissen. Die neue Plattform läuft im Momemt auf knapp 20 Euro Mehrkosten hinaus. Dafür hast du dann aber auch DDR3, einen 955er anstelle eines 940ers und eben die neueste Plattform. 

Ich würde das Geld investieren, denn wie gesagt, daß sollte den Braten auch nicht mehr fett machen.


----------



## Xeroxis (22. November 2009)

Stimmt, 20 Euro tun nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine neue Sache..
Ich brauch jetzt ernsthaft einen neuen. 
Vor 5 Minuten hatts bei mir angefangen dass alle Spiele immense Grafikfehler haben.
Man sieht nurnoch ein Knäuel aus herumzuckenden Texturen, erkennt garnix mehr..^^


Edit: Und welche Karte könntet ihr mir denn empfehlen? Da die 5850er leider nicht vorhanden ist auf Alternate =/


----------



## Klos1 (22. November 2009)

Naja, ich würde auf die 5850 warten und wenn es auch noch einige Wochen dauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten halt die kleinere 5770 nehmen, oder die alte 4890. Keine Ahnung, musst du wissen.^^


----------



## Xeroxis (22. November 2009)

Wann schätzt du denn wird die 5850 wieder "da" sein? ;D


----------



## Falathrim (22. November 2009)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> Wann schätzt du denn wird die 5850 wieder "da" sein? ;D


Der asiatische Chiphersteller TSMC, der die Chips der 5er-Reihe fertigt, hat massive Probleme mit dem 40nm-Verfahren, in dem gefertigt wird, weswegen es einen sehr hohen Ausschuss gibt. Trotzdem gehen pausenlos Bestellungen für die Karten, gerade HD5850 und 5870, ein...von daher kann es länger dauern als früher ne Trabi-Bestellung in der DDR  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist wirklich total unsicher...wenns schnell gehen soll nimm ne GTX275 von NVidia...auch sehr gute Teile...


----------



## Asoriel (22. November 2009)

stimmt, befeuert bei mir alles butterweich bei 1920x1080.

Aber die Karte hat einen kleinen Haken: Auch sehr schlecht lieferbar und wenn, dann nur recht teuer. Ich hab meine vor ~3 Monaten für 180€ gekauft, mittlerweile ist genau diese auf 249€ gestiegen. Die günstigsten verfügbaren liegen bei knapp über 200€.


----------



## Palatschinkn (22. November 2009)

Einfach abwarten meistens lockert sich das ganz zu Weinachten oder Neujahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Klos1 (22. November 2009)

Die GTX275 finde ich im Moment auch völlig überteuert. Würde ich nicht kaufen, für den Preis. Im Moment ist es einfach Essig, mit Grakas. Ein AMD-Fuzzi meinte, daß Ende des Monats wieder ein Stappel neuer Karten rausgehen soll. Breite Verfügbarkeit soll angeblich erst wieder Ende des Jahres gegeben sein.


----------



## Xeroxis (22. November 2009)

Okay, dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann werd ich mir jetzt noch keinen zusammenstellen.
Hach, bis Neujahr ohne irgend ein Spiel.. ^^
Wer Gutes will muss leiden nehm ich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (5. Dezember 2009)

Sooo, einmal noch will ich fragen ob diese Zusammenstellung denn passen würde.
Will Euch echt nicht auf den Geist gehen, sorry..^^


edit: so, ich denk das müsst stimmen. hab ein paar Sachen geändert, auf Klos Empfehlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


XFX RADEON HD 5850 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT PCI-E 2.0  .
 220,36 &#8364;
 ODER
ASUS ENGTX275/2DI896MD ,896MB ,NVIDIA GTX 275, PCI-Express
 189,51 &#8364;

Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz  .
 59,34 &#8364;


AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3  .
 130,19 &#8364;


Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)  .
 41,77 &#8364;

LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz  .
 24,04 &#8364;

BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7  .
 49,73 &#8364;

Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P, AMD 790X, ATX  
82,19 &#8364;

4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7  
82,53 &#8364;


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Xeroxis schrieb:


> *XFX RADEON HD 5850 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT PCI-E 2.0
> 220,36 €
> ODER
> ASUS ENGTX275/2DI896MD ,896MB ,NVIDIA GTX 275, PCI-Express
> ...



Ähm... wieso 2 Grafikkarten? Und wieso dann auch noch ATI und nVidia zusammen? Musst dich schon für eine entscheiden - ich würd die HD5850 nehmen.


----------



## hanfman (5. Dezember 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ähm... wieso 2 Grafikkarten? Und wieso dann auch noch ATI und nVidia zusammen? Musst dich schon für eine entscheiden - ich würd die HD5850 nehmen.


da war so ein kleines "ODER" drin zwischen den zwei grafikkarten...
ich bin der meinung die nvidia ist besser...


----------



## Shefanix (5. Dezember 2009)

Ach, da war ein "oder"... habs übersehen.

Aber die ATI hat aufjedenfall mehr Leistung als die von nVidia. Dürften so 10% sein. Außerdem hat sie DX11.


----------



## Xeroxis (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Sache ist halt dass es die HD 5850 im Moment nicht wirklich wo gibt, aber eher die 275..


----------



## Klos1 (5. Dezember 2009)

Mmh...den Ram würde ich tauschen. Bei HWV sind, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, für 82 Euro gerade G.Skill mit einer Case-Latency von 7 zu haben. Wieso also nicht die kaufen?
Grafikkarte würde ich persönlich immo die ATI nehmen, auch wenn ich Nvidia als pflegeleichter empfinde. Aber die GTX275 ist einfach zu teuer gegenüber der ATI5850, gemessen an Leistung und Features.

Edit: Wieso eigentlich das Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P? Performance-mäßig tut sich da nämlich kaum bis garnichts zum UD3P. Das UD4P ist nichtmal durchgehen schneller, sondern unterliegt auch in manchen Disziplinen dem UD3P. Hab da mal nen Vergleich gesehen. Das UD4P würde ich also nur holen, wenn du die zusätzlichen Features auch nutzen willst. Allen vorran wäre das Crossfire, aber dann würde die Nvidia keinen Sinn machen und dein Netzteil auch nicht. Von daher gehe ich mal davon aus, daß weder jetzt noch in nächster Zeit Crossfire nutzen willst.


----------



## Xeroxis (5. Dezember 2009)

okay, danke. werd ich ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xeroxis (6. Dezember 2009)

Hach.. da die HD5850 und die 275 wohl dauernd vergriffen sind auf Hardwareversand, un dich den PC bis Weihnachten bräuchte.. welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir denn sonst empfehlen?
.. (die möglichst lagernd ist bei HWV^^)


----------



## Klos1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja, ich schätze, ich würde dann wohl eine 5770 nehmen. Die ist auch verfügbar, ob bei Hardwareversand.de auch, daß weiß ich nicht. Auf jedenfall wird sie unter Geizhals stellenweise als lagernd gekennzeichnet.

Oder halt eine 4890, die zwar kein DirectX11 hat, aber im Moment dafür etwas performanter ist. Musst du wissen. Wenn der Monitor recht groß ist, dann würde ich fast zur ATI4890 tendieren.
Die 5770 empfinde ich im Moment halt als etwas teuer für eine Karte, die in aktuellen Games nicht ganz die Performance einer 4870 erreicht.

Ein anderer Ansatz wäre eine 4770, mit der man aktuell auch noch sehr gut spielen kann. Die gibt es für ca. 80 Euro. Irgendwann im März verhökerst du sie bei Ebay und solltest dafür dann noch ca. 50 Euro bekommen. Nachdem bis dahin die 5850 wahrscheinlich wieder für knapp 200 Euro zu haben sein wird, könnte der Plan aufgehen und du mit kaum Verlust aus der Sache herauskommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung, schwer zu sagen. Wie gesagt, daß musst du selbst wissen.


----------



## Xeroxis (6. Dezember 2009)

Okay, dankeschön =)

Hm.. da ich auf 1920x1200 spielen möchte werd ich mir dann wohl die 4890 besorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (da diese auch lagernd ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Xeroxis (6. Dezember 2009)

Update:

So wird er jetzt aussehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XFX HD 4890 850M 1GB DDR5 DUAL DVI TV  
151,45 €


Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz .
59,34 €


AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 .
130,19 €


Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) .
41,77 €

LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz .
24,04 €

BE Quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 .
49,73 €

Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD3P, AMD 790X, ATX 
82,19 €

4GB-Kit G-Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U CL7 
82,53 €


----------



## Xeroxis (7. Dezember 2009)

Hm.. wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Zuverlässigkeit bei Hardwareversand.de aus?
Wie lange denkt ihr würde es ca. dauern bis er ankommt?


----------

